# Nearly new comfort bridle for sale



## ycbm (11 January 2018)

I've embraced the dark side and gone Micklem, so I have two comfort bridles for sale which have each been on a horse only once, as I kept them for competition use only. Both full size with crank nosebands and flash.

One American tan, with eventa (smooth floppy rubber) reins. £50

One black, no reins, with smart V browband.  £30

Both made of good quality British or European leather, manufactured in Asia but you would never know. I can't remember when I bought them whether they were Rhinegold, Samuel Sharp or FSS, but they are nice bridles for the money.


----------



## ycbm (11 January 2018)

Bump


----------

